# What is your Favorite Holidays Movie?



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

For me it is Lampoons "Christmas Vacation"  

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!
Be Safe!

Bob


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

clark griswald is my hero!! :beer: :


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

"Clark I can't swim...." "I know Eddy....."

Have a safe and merry Christmas everyone!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

_*A Christmas Story*_, great lines, great tale.

"He looks like a pink nightmare"
"It says 'Frageelay' (Fragile) it must be Italian"
"Don't forget to drink...your...Ovaltine?"
"Ohhhh....fuuuuuuuuudddge!"
"I triple-dog dare you!"
"You'll shoot your eye out"
"Hooooo Hoooo HOOOOOO!!!!"
(creepy kid in the Santa line) "I like the Wizard of Oz"
"Wooooow! A Zepplin!!!"
"Ok Black Bart...now you get yours!"

And the part with the Bumpuses dogs, and how the family loses their turkey and ends up eating duck at the Chinese restaraunt on Christmas day. Fa-ra-ra-ra-ra ra-ra ra-ra. "No not "ra-ra-ra...LA-LA-LA!" A classic. It is on TNT or TBS for 24 hours straight over Xmas eve and day.

The bully, his sidekick, Ralphie, Randy, Flick, the frumpy teacher, the dad and the narrarator's voice overs are just classic. Man there were some characters in that show I tell ya. Always worth a holiday viewing. Of course, I have it on tape.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I love old time movies!

WHITE CHRISTMAS --- Bing Crosby !!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

"A Christmas Carol" with George C. Scott
"White Christmas"
"It's a Wonderful Life"


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

It has to be Lampoons "Christmas Vacation".

When Clark loses his mind over the Christmas lights and beats the hell out of Santa and the reindeer. What man has never felt like that when working on Christmas lights?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

A Christmas story. Good lines nj. :beer: I like it when Ralphy picks off Black barts gang climbing the fence and he has a huge wad of snuff in his mouth and spits with a killer grin after hitting one of them in the a$$.

"Why it's it's a leg!!!!"


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Christmas Vacation

"They had to replace that steel plate in my head with a piece of government plastic because everytime the wife ran the microwave I would sh!t my pants and forget who I was for a couple days"

" I coated the sled with a new silicone spray that is ten thousand times more slippery than cooking oil"

"Eddy's heart is alot bigger than his brain" .......... "Thanks Clark"


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Why's the floor wet Todd? I don't know Margo! Merry Christmas, sh$tters full!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Another oldie.....

Christmas in Conneticut


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## pigrancher (Dec 23, 2004)

The Santa Clause--Tim Allen does a bang-up job in the original.
Also liked Elf with Will Farrell last year


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

A Christmas Story...

"It's a major award..."
"Damn, hell... you say ya won it???"


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> A Christmas Story...


"This isn't one of those trees where all the needles fall off is it?"
" Nah that's them balsams."

"Randy layed there like a slug it was his only defense."

"Ovaltine?? Son of a b----."

Santa's boot in the forehead to knock him down the slide and the elf pulling his arm is classic.

24 hours on TBS nj, I gotta watch it at least 6 times a year. :beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Mary xxx-mas


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Can't belive no one has mentioned "Badder Santa", Billy Bob Thorton gets pretty vulgar in it though.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Christmas Story for sure, that is one of the few (other than stalag 17) movies that I can watch again and again back to back and still not get bored of it. On Christmas day alone i must see it 6 or 7 times.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

AAAAHHHHH FFFUUUDDDGGGE!!! Christmas Story, bar none. dd:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Christmas vacation!!! "Were you surprised to see me Clark?Eddie,If I woke up with my head stapled to the floor I wouldnt be more surprised". :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

"Some men are catholics, others baptists, my father was an oldsmobile man."

"There it is! The Holy grail of Christmas gifts! The Red Ryder 200 shot range model air rifle! And there he is! Red Ryder himself! In his hand was the knerl stock of his coolly deadliest looking piece of weaponry as ever I had laid eyes on! "

"In the heat of battle, my father wove a tapestry of obsenity that as far as we know, is still hanging in space over Lake Michigan."

"My kid brother looked like a tick about to pop."

:beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Christmas Story and Adam Sandler's Eight Crazy Nights. That ****** and his sister killme. And then the deer with crap in its teeth kills me.

"My finger is in your mouth kitty but I don't feel your teeth"


----------

